# New SDA Titles!



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Tim and I participated in our first SDA trial this weekend. What a blast! 

Saturday I trialed both Della and Raven for FO and PA. We passed them all and Della ended up High PA and High PA Obedience. Tim trialed Wulf for FO and P1, and came home with awards for High FO, High P1 and High P1 Protection. A couple more of our grandkids were there too, Argo and Eris v Wildhaus, and they also earned their FO and P1 titles.

Then today I trialed both Della and Raven for P1s, and we passed those too, with Raven taking High Protection.









What a great weekend! There were 40 some dogs trialing Saturday and I think it was around 15 trialing today, so it made for a couple very long days. Great to see that much interest in this new venue. We had a wonderful time and learned a lot. 

Many thanks to the Capital City DogSport Association (not sure if there are any members on here, but if there are.. Thanks!) and to judge Christine Gajda (umzilla here on the board!) for running a fantastic event.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

to you, Tim, Dianna and the Wildhaus kids~along with the others in your club~ Your hard work paid off!!!
Della was such an enthusiastic girl out there, smiling the whole time. The conditions were a bit difficult for you all as well ~ a wet, wet field.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Big congrats to everyone!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

wow sounds like an exceptional weekend! Congrats!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big, BIG congrats to all the Wildhaus dogs and their handlers!! Sounds like you guys did extremely well..


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style="color: #990000">*What an AWESOME Weekend for you all!!! Big, BIG CONGRATULATIONS to all!!!*</span>


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats to the Wildhaus gang!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

What a great weekend!
A BIG







Tim & Chris


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sounds like you guys had a great weekend and a busy one too! Congrats!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's some pics of Raven and Della. They were fun to watch! Sorry I don't have any of Wulf b/c I was a part pooper and left after my routine on Saturday. I wasn't in a good position to get the bites but oh well. I think these girls look convincing enough!





































I like this.....friend....foe!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Great pics! Thanks, Lies!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very impressive! Even though I'm not all that familiar with the SDA title Abbreviations. What is the difference between a PA and A P1?

And getting so many high in trial scores with so many dogs trialing! 
How cool is that?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

P1 is essentially the same routine as the PA except P1 obedience is off lead instead of on, and in protection it adds a bite, out, guard and pick up.









Tim thought it was silly to trial for both and just did the P1. I wanted the extra experience (plus extra letters!) so I trialed my girls for both.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Great Pictures Lies


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Okay Chris...

Which dog is which.. My god they look a like..


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Della's in the harness.. right Chris?? Maybe I'm wrong.. but that's what I thought...lol.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> Tim thought it was silly to trial for both and just did the P1. I wanted the extra experience (plus extra letters!) so I trialed my girls for both.


Haha! I think all those agility people have corrupted you! The greedy non-stop pursuit of letters!









Good show, I'd go for all the letters I can get too!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PDella's in the harness.. right Chris?? Maybe I'm wrong.. but that's what I thought...lol.


Yup! Lynn gets the prize!










I took about 600 pics this weekend too. About half are our 3 dogs, so I'll get some more pics of Del and Ray, and some Wulfie ones too, posted in the next couple days... hopefully. We've got 3 old dogs and 6 pups who are a bit put out that we were gone ALL WEEKEND and they're wanting some attention.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> Haha! I think all those agility people have corrupted you! The greedy non-stop pursuit of letters!


That's it! Bring on the alphabet soup!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Says alot that you couldn't tell which was which~ remember Della just had pups 9 weeks ago today! Doesn't she look GREAT!!!
Pics are awesome, Lies


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great. It looks like everyone had a great time. Horrors, horrors, all those anti-shepherd, the dog will eat my baby, phobic people would probably not even be able to look at the picts. Great shots.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Witness Great Performances! 

<span style="color: #3333FF">Della's P1</span> 

<span style="color: #000099">Raven's P1</span> 

Congrats Chris!

These are my first ever videos & I am tickled with them,
though the wind noise is a bit distracting!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks, Dan!

Super nice to see how they looked from a non-handler perspective. Boy do we need to work on that heeling a bit.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Congrats to everyone who went out there and trialed. EVERYONE from the LWDC looked great


----------

